# American show racers



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

I was wondering if american show racers have the "homing ability"? And if they need adoptive pairs for their young?


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

They have the racing ability, to a point. They have been breed to form not for racing/homing ability. No they do not need pumpers for their young, but they do make good pumpers. There is a strain that I know of that people are racing up to 300 miles and working on getting speed and distance up to your regular homing pigeons. If you want to race then you need racers.


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

So they do have the homing ability, but they don't make good racers? Do you know a good price for some?


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Due to the size of the show racers these days They can not fly far or high. Price goes like how good the bird is. You can get cheap birds or well priced birds. But do not think on having them flying they are more for show these days.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

As a member of the AMERICAN SHOW RACER CLUB, the first thing one needs to understand is the the is an other breed called the SHOW RACING HOMER, which is still raced out to about 150 miles,while the ASR is not raced or flown the ASR is bred for form. These two breeds are confused by many and are often thought to be the same breed.Both breeds make good parents.The ASR is a bit differcult to breed. I enjoy my ASR's very much. .GEORGE


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

What makes them hard to breed? What is the price range george that you go off if you sell your ASR's


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Would it hurt there scoring if you fly them?


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Is there an information website that teaches you alot about american show racer?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

maine123 said:


> Is there an information website that teaches you alot about american show racer?


http://www.americanshowracer.com/

http://www.azpigeons.org/botm-showracer.htm

http://www.azpigeons.org/americanshowracer.htm

http://www.pigeoncote.com/lancast/lancas18.html


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks alot


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Those don't show much. So care for ASR's is just the same as anyother pigeon?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

maine123 said:


> Those don't show much. So care for ASR's is just the same as anyother pigeon?


Well, I don't know anything about ASR's, but I would assume a pigeon is a pigeon is a pigeon for the most part.


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Does anyone know what a good price is for a American Show Racer. It doesn't have to be young from a champion.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

maine123 said:


> What makes them hard to breed? What is the price range george that you go off if you sell your ASR's


 The R&W LOFT that is the Whitson bro.have the best they have the record to prove it they have won 13 GRAND NATIONAL SHOWS, you can expect to pay 150 to 200 dollars for one of their birds. Most the other breeders sell their for 25 to about 100. Now within the local clubs there is much trading and lending of birds at least that is the way it is in my group. From your handle I think that you live in the state of Maine. CARL RAU in South China Maine also sells ASR you might try him he has a web site. www.coloredhomers.com .GEORGE


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

maine123 said:


> What makes them hard to breed? What is the price range george that you go off if you sell your ASR's


 Hi Maine, Differcult but I would not say hard. First let me say that they are good parents and will raise very nice young. The differculty is in the fact that they have short legs, also there is a lot of feathering around the vent area this needs to be cut away somewhat on both the hen and the cock.The cock also needs to have 3/4 to 1 inch cut off his tail because with the short legs he can not swing the tail under the hen inorder to make contact with the vent area. If poor contact is made the eggs may not be fertile. THEIR WEB SITE IS www.americanshowracer.com .GEORGE


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks your a big help


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

How do you cut off and inch of the tail? Do you just cut them off?


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

I use some garden sheers I have for gardening. Cut them one at a time. Measure and mark; and Remember Measure twice and cut once. If you mess up it can mess up your breeding season.


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Does anyone know about any ASR sellers near the west coast?


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

There are several, but the best way to buy them would be to shop at a show or go online. 

http://www.slobberknockerlofts.com/pigeon_sellers/
http://eggbid.com/listings/index.cfm?category=960337699

All the websites Renee suggested will have contact details I think that could put you in touch with a few breeders.


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks for your help


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Do they do good in the winter


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

maine123 said:


> Does anyone know about any ASR sellers near the west coast?


 Maine123, Where do you live on the west coast,if I knew I could check my club listing for someone that may live close to you. GEORGE


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

I live in utah near salt lake city


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Hot Bed Of American Show Racers*



maine123 said:


> I live in utah near salt lake city


HI MAINE 123, Well you live in one of the hot ASR areas and here are some names and phone numbers. CASS CHILD Midvalle UT, PHONE 801-255-3784......KENT WRIGHT , S. Jordan, UT. ........phone 801-938-2808........GLENN MOTZKUS Salt Lake City. 801-485-0919 All these men are fine people and I am sure that they will help you get started. CASS CHILD has some of the best AMERICAN SHOW RACERS and does his share of winning. Kent Wright is the president of the ASR Association. You just might live close to these people. .GEORGE


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks alot, i will be sure to contact them.


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

do any of them have web sites


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

maine123 said:


> do any of them have web sites


 HI MAINE 123, Iwill check it out and get back with you later. .GEORGE


----------

